# Egg Share question



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Do they get the recipient of your eggs onto the same AF cycle as the donor?  We were due to start at end of June but now want to start on this cycle.  Have called my nurse and she said she would have to speak to recipient to check her AF cycle.  I would have thought that her cycle would HAVE to mirror mine?  Please shed some light for me!  Cheers


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Panda
I'm no expert but was told by my clinic that they have to get the recipient cycle to the same stage as you (so her womb is receptive to eggs etc), but they can change things about if she or you are on the pill, or she is on hrt treatment.  you could call your clinic to find out.
Take care
Choccycake x x x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Choccycake - That's what I thought.  I can't call the clinic today cos the egg share nurse doesn't work on Wednesdays.  She is going to call me tomorrow to let me know if the recipient couple agree to start on this cycle (i.e. 2 June) and I will ask her then.  I sooooo hope so as I want to get on with it now and am fed up with hanging around waiting!


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi ladies - just thought I would update you - the Nurse called me back and everything is on for next Thursday.  Went yesterday and filled out all the form and have the dreaded green form at home and haven't a clue what to write and due to have day 21 scan and drug teach next Thursday!  Feeling quite excited.


----------

